# Αυτο-υποτιμητικά των Ελλήνων



## sarant (Sep 25, 2008)

Πέρα από το ελληνάρας-ελληναράς, έχουμε επίσης το Ελλαδιστάν, πολύ διαδεδομένο (άσχετα που βγάζω σπυράκια σαν τ'ακούω), το ρωμέικο κρατίδιο του Δαυλού, τους κωλοέλληνες του Σαββόπουλου, τους ελληνέζους που λένε κάποιοι εθνικιστές. Πιο παλιά ο Σεφέρης είχε πει Ελλαδέξ αν θυμάμαι καλά, ενώ υπάρχει και το κλασικό Γραικύλος (το οποίο να θυμόμαστε πως ο Κικέρων αρχικά το χρησιμοποίησε για ρωμαίους, και άλλοι για τον ίδιο).

Άλλα υπάρχουν;


----------



## cythere (Sep 25, 2008)

Το ελληναριό;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 25, 2008)

Η κλασική _Ψωροκώσταινα_, ασφαλώς.
Το σπάνιο _Καφρέλληνες._
Διάφορα ωραία λένε οι φαντάροι αλλά δεν μου έρχεται κάτι τώρα...


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Η κλασική _Ψωροκώσταινα_, ασφαλώς.
> Το σπάνιο _Καφρέλληνες._
> Διάφορα ωραία λένε οι φαντάροι αλλά δεν μου έρχεται κάτι τώρα...



Η Ψωροκώσταινα σαφώς και πώς μου ξέφυγε.
Όσο για τα φανταρίστικα, αν εννοείς τα Γκατζολία, Σουρδία, Γκασμαδία, κτλ. είναι άλλο νήμα που έχω σκοπό νανοίξω αν όχι ουσουνούπου πάντως προσεχώς.


----------



## oublexis (Sep 25, 2008)

Αν θέλουμε να καλύψουμε τους νομπελίστες, θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και το σεφερικό «όπου κι αν γυρίσω, η Ελλάδα με πληγώνει» — ανήκει κι αυτό στις πιπίλες.


Θα 'ρθει ο nickel και θα ρωτάει γιατί δεν έγραψες _αυτοϋποτιμητικά_ και μετά ο zazula και θα λέει «γιατί όχι _αυθυποτιμητικά_;


----------



## Surprisa (Sep 25, 2008)

Να προσθέσω και τη Γραικία που χρησιμοποιεί ένας φίλος μου, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιείται γενικά με υποτιμητική χροιά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2008)

sarant said:


> [...] το ρωμέικο κρατίδιο του Δαυλού [...]


Πάντως το _*ρωμαίικος*_ εν γένει λημματογραφείται με υπογραμμισμένη τη μειωτική σημασία του.

ΥΓ Αν βγάζεις σπυριά με το Ελλαδιστάν, φαντάζομαι τι θα πάθεις με το Γραικιστάν / Γκρεκιστάν / Γκραικιστάν... 



oublexis said:


> Θα 'ρθει ο nickel και θα ρωτάει γιατί δεν έγραψες _αυτοϋποτιμητικά_ και μετά ο zazula και θα λέει «γιατί όχι _αυθυποτιμητικά_;


Μα καλά, μυαλά (ή έστω ό,τι απέμεινε απ' αυτά) διαβάζετε; Απ' την πρώτη-πρώτη στιγμή ανάρτησης του παρόντος νήματος, αυτά τα δύο κι εγώ σκέφτομαι.


----------



## anef (Sep 25, 2008)

Το 'απέραντο φρενοκομείο' του εθνάρχη μετράει;


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2008)

anef said:


> Το 'απέραντο φρενοκομείο' του εθνάρχη μετράει;



Ναι μεν αλλά· σε πρώτο στάδιο ενδιαφέρουν παραλλαγές-παρατσούκλια του ονόματος της χώρας και των κατοίκων. Αν και το φρενοκομείο κόντεψε να γίνει παροιμιώδες.


----------



## cythere (Sep 25, 2008)

Υπάρχουν και η παραλλαγή σε -σταν, Γιουνανιστάν, και η ένδοξη Μπανανία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2008)

cythere said:


> Υπάρχει και η ένδοξη Μπανανία.


Σωστά, αλλά αυτή είναι η ελληνικοποίηση του _banana republic_.


----------



## oublexis (Sep 25, 2008)

Και ενώ το Γιουνανιστάν είναι η Ελλάδα στα τούρκικα, το *Αυνανιστάν* δεν ξέρω σε ποια χώρα αναφέρεται.

Γκουγκλοευρήματα
Φρηκιπαίδεια
slang.gr


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2008)

Να είμαι λίγο εκτός κανόνος γιατί ύστερα μπορεί να το ξεχάσω:

*η χώρα της φαιδράς πορτοκαλέας*

Είναι μέσα στους κανόνες οι *ευρωλιγούρηδες*, ή δεν πιάνουμε παραταξιακούς χαρακτηρισμούς;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2008)

Και το Βαλκάνιοι, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρη...


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> Να είμαι λίγο εκτός κανόνος γιατί ύστερα μπορεί να το ξεχάσω:
> 
> *η χώρα της φαιδράς πορτοκαλέας*
> 
> Είναι μέσα στους κανόνες οι *ευρωλιγούρηδες*, ή δεν πιάνουμε παραταξιακούς χαρακτηρισμούς;



Αφού είναι οι ελληναράδες, θα έλεγε κάποιος πως πρέπει να είναι και οι ευρωλιγ. αλλά μάλλον όχι διότι δεν υπάρχει παραλλαγή εθνικού ονόματος. Ένα _ελληνευρωπαίοι_ που είχα βγάλει εγώ κάποτε, ίσως να περνούσε, αν είχε περάσει στη χρήση.

Αλλά έχεις δίκιο, όλοι οι άλλοι χαραχτηρισμοί (πλην ελληναράδων ίσως) είναι μη παραταξιακοί, δηλ. χαραχτηρίζουν δυνητικά όλους τους έλληνες.

Είχε πει κι η Βλάχου ένα "αθλιέστατο προτεκτοράτο", όχι;


----------



## curry (Sep 26, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ένα _ελληνευρωπαίοι_ που είχα βγάλει εγώ κάποτε, ίσως να περνούσε, αν είχε περάσει στη χρήση.



Αυτό μου θυμίζει τους Γαλατορωμαίους και τους Ρωμαιογαλάτες, από τον Αστερίξ! Στον Αγώνα των Αρχηγών, για όσους θέλουν να ξέρουν σε ποιο τεύχος αναφέρομαι.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 26, 2008)

Ο _γραικύλος_ πιάνεται ή δεν είναι *αυτο*-υποτιμητικό;

Τώρα θυμήθηκα και το _Γκρέκο-μασκαρά_ του Μηλιώκα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Οι γραικύλοι είναι ήδη στο πρώτο μήνυμα του sarant.

Για τη ιστορία, αντιγράφω προχείρως:
Εκδικούμενοι τους πνευματικούς εισβολείς οι Ρωμαίοι εσχημάτισαν και νέο υποκοριστικό τύπο του ονόματός των, σαφώς περιφρονητικό, Graeculi, Γραικύλοι, παίρνοντας ίσως αφορμή από τη διαγωγή ωρισμένων εξελληνισμένων Ανατολιτών, όπως δείχνει η συνέχεια του ανωτέρω χωρίου του Ιουβενάλη. Το όνομα τούτο που σημαίνει τον επιπόλαιο και τυχοδιώκτη απέδιδαν οι Ρωμαίοι και σε ελληνίζοντες συμπατριώτες τους, όχι χωρίς κάποια δόσι υπαινιγμού για μειωμένον πατριωτισμό ή προδοσία. Έτσι ο Κικέρων αποκαλείται από τον δήμαρχο Καλήνο "Γραικύλος".
(Δίων Κάσσιος, "Ρωμαϊκή Ιστορία", 46,18,1)

Αλλά με βοήθησε να θυμηθώ ένα άλλο σπάνιο:

*ευρώδουλοι*


----------



## sarant (Sep 26, 2008)

Ο Κικέρων ήταν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτός που έπλασε τη λέξη Γραικύλος. Τη χρησιμοποιεί δεκάδες φορές, και πιο παλιά από αυτόν δεν σώζεται χρήση της λέξης στη λατινική γραμματεία. Γραικύλο είχαν αποκαλέσει και τον Αδριανό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Ο Κώστας Καββαθάς μιλάει για Τζουτζία (προφανώς από το _τζουτζές_ = άνθρωπος γελοίος) και χρησιμοποιεί και το Ελληνούληδες του Χατζηστεφάνου.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2008)

Το οποίο Ελληνούληδες τι είναι; Μειωμένης εθνικής συνείδησης; Απλώς ανίκανοι, μικροί;


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2009)

sarant said:


> Έχουμε το Ελλαδιστάν, πολύ διαδεδομένο (άσχετα που βγάζω σπυράκια σαν τ'ακούω).


Έχουμε επίσης και το *Σουργελιστάν* (από τον σημερινό Τζιμάκο). :)



sarant said:


> Όσο για τα φανταρίστικα, αν εννοείς τα Γκατζολία, Σουρδία, Γκασμαδία, κτλ. είναι άλλο νήμα που έχω σκοπό νανοίξω αν όχι ουσουνούπου πάντως προσεχώς.


Αυτό εδώ σου κάνει; http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=21706&postcount=4


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2009)

Γεια σου Ζαζ, που ανασταίνεις νήματα -μπορεί και να μου είχε ξεφύγει, μάλλον θα βάλω ένα ποστ στο ιστολόγιο να γίνει μπούγιο.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 20, 2009)

Ξεχάσαμε την *Ψωρολακόσταινα*.


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2009)

Επί Ράλλη στο Ποντίκι, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

Μπουρδελιστάν.


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2009)

Απέραντο;
(τόσο σύντομο μήνυμα δεν μ'αφήνει να βάλω)


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2011)

...
Κυκλοφορεί και η *Δανεία (του Νότου)*, σε αντιδιαστολή με τη Δανία του Νότου (των φλούδων φρούδων ελπίδων φαντασιώσεων μερικών). The Land of Payola. 

Ποιο να 'ναι το κατάλληλο εθνωνυμικό άραγε; Οι Δανειακοί; Οι Δανειοί κατά τους Δαναούς; 

Από 11-11-11, και στο ΚΘΒΕ: 





 Είμαστε έθνος ανάδελφο αναπόφευκτο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2021)

Ραγιαδιστάν


----------

